# [THEMERS][ATTENTION]



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey,

So I have this exta VPS that I'm currently not useing. Ive done some thinking and was thinking about having a place for themers to host their themes. I haven't really seen a place just for them.

Having that said you maybe thinking whats better than other file share sites. Well what i could offer is non limited uploads/downloads speeds. (1gig port). and no annoying waiting times.

Its nothing offical yet. Just a thought and was wanting to see what you themers would think about haveing your own place to have your own files hosted.

Let me know. what you all think.

Thanks!


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

I have it up. but need a few testers. PM me if you want to test.


----------

